# Odd File Dates



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 28, 2010)

These numbers are supposed to represent a file date (most likely last modified) and probably in the 21st century (2006-2009 probably).  I've tried from Unix Epoch, using Ticks, and a bunch of other methods but they have all been a no-go.  Anyone have any ideas?

Here's some of them:

128970648255020000
128970646920600000
128970646956640000
128970647422610000
128970648173120000
128970647031200000


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 28, 2010)

how do you get them ? looks like FILETIME http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/ms724284(VS.85).aspx


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Jan 28, 2010)

That worked a treat.  Thanks!


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 5, 2011)

Here we go again:
64653608790320
64653608744686
64653608790414
64653608790430

FileTime results in a year in the 1601s.  Ticks return year "0001."  I tried padding the above to 18 (like the original) and it returns a year in 3649 for FileTime and 2049 for ticks.

What kind of timestamp do those look like?

The ones previously were in Tropico 3.  These are from Tropico 4.  It appears they changed the timestamp that is used.

The year should be between 2008-2011.


----------



## Maban (Sep 5, 2011)

I don't know anything about this but how about multiplying those by 2000?


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Sep 5, 2011)

10/5/2010 3:09:18 AM

Good enough for me, thanks!


----------

